# Shhh! Show Us Your Sleeping Dogs...



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Post your sleeping dog pics...

"The Terrible Two" earlier today:


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I have WAY too many of these, here are just a few!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I actually have some to share!  Dunno if I have before or not but here we go..


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Cute thread!!

Here's a couple sleepy head pics from our house ...


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Val... I freaking LOVE your dogs..


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...........I love the pics. All the dogs are so cute!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Naptime...


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

The boys









The girls









Beautiful dreamer









Summer time and the living is EASY












.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello Chihuahua People!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Prada
























Tifa & Versachi


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> Hello Chihuahua People!


Adorable! Welcome


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a lot of these pics too but this is a recent pic and it is one
of my favorites:
Jasper,Snowball and Hannah


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't have many pics of Cinder now (I don't have a cam), but here is one of her and her sister(who my best friend owns) sleeping when she was 9 weeks old. They loved that pink pig!!










And then here's one of her sister recently that my friend sent me...so cute! Her name is Sundae.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Benny pooped out








Franking snoring away


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

Coco:










And Cabo first night home:


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

Everyone's sleepy pooches are soooo cute! =D


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's one of Willow.









Lori


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry for the rubbish quality, it was taken on my phone.

Layla


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

* As a Puppy *









* Another Puppy Pic *










* After his operation (neutered and dew claws) *










* Chico and his 'beeber' *











* At my computer *


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

jan896 said:


> * Chico and his 'beeber' *



I love Chico


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I love Chico


he has quite a 'fan club'........lol....... thanks for the love :love4:


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

all the furbabys look so cute, I will have to upload some of my own soon!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

lynx8456 said:


> I have a lot of these pics too but this is a recent pic and it is one
> of my favorites:
> Jasper,Snowball and Hannah


Snowball is huge!!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

IowasAngel said:


> Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your pic of coco is my fav


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Had to Simba in as well.He says he's too big to be a Chi


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Darcy and Bo


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

rache said:


> Darcy and Bo


Aww so cute!! I just love this pic

All the pics are so cute!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

She's so black it's hard to see where her face ends.lol


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Radar








Boo








Nomo








Rascal








Freckles








Harry









And Nutz


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

This thread is way to cute!! 



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)




----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

aww there all so cute!


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

Here is baby Dutch sleeping



















Luna resting at work


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

rache said:


>


hmmmmmmm that photo reminds me of this photo, they do kinda look alike don't they


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

My lil guy Milo sleeping. Well trying to anyway.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Here's Chloe snoozing today....


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Lola

















Ava









3 Amigos

















Ava and Quark


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

this post officially made me sleepy...

puppy picture








last yr pic








lol my fav


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

All of these pics are really cute - I am ready for bed now too!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

MakNLFi said:


> All of these pics are really cute - I am ready for bed now too!


i actually got awaken by my poster fallin down from my wall and dexter jetting out of the bed onto the floor in the speed of light hahaha :x now im eating a salad


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

i have just a few fav's

my fav of the tonk's









using the kitty as a heat source









a few more...


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

Millie 









Remy & Daisy


----------



## ashleyyvictoria (Jul 16, 2009)

awww sooo sleeepy :]


----------



## ashleyyvictoria (Jul 16, 2009)

soo sleeepy :]


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

These 2 have got to be the sleepiest puppies i have ever met!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

What cute pictures you guys!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I've posted this before, I'm sure, but it's one of my favs of Babs sleeping.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

And of course the two of them napping together.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Hahahaaa!!! I LOVE the first one!!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

how cute is that first one!! lol awwwwwwwww


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

this was candy as a pup


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

Here is Teddy having a nice sleep


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Jan 16, 2009)

Here's some sleeping shots of Shotzey and Polly!
Polly sleeping on my laptop!









This is the day we brought Polly home, Shotzey was like "what new sister? I don't knwo what you're talking about!"... polly sleeping under the pillow.









Shotzey sleeping as a pup









Shotzey TRYING to sleep, but Polly not letting him ;-)









Polly









Shotzey on a road trip


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Hehehee, very cute!


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

Here are some pictures of Poppy sleeping.....doesnt happen very often, she is so hyper!!! 

View attachment 4796


View attachment 4797


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Time to sleep...


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Another pic...


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

How awesome to get all these adorable doggies on one thread! =) Love em! Sooooooo cute!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I really have been enjoying this thread.
Here is my boy in his favorite comforter, snoozing away


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

awww Draco! you are sooooo cute! Tabitha still has a crush on you :love7:


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

*They're all so adorable...when they're sleeping!*


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Sleeping Jerry...*


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Hmmm.... it seems that my pics didn't appear... let me try again.


----------

